# Iui, low AMH & Ovarian cysts. Please help, need advice xx



## Mkd75 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi there, I have been with my partner for 11 years and have been TCC for approx 5 long years!! Went doctors 2 years ago to get tested. Tubes were fine but 1st FSH level came back as 27, been retested twice since and they have bother been between 7-9. So normal. My recent AMH came back as 2! I was devastated!  I have has 1 round of Clomid and 2 IUI's using Menopur & Suprecur. All have failed. Doctors have now noticed I have 2 small cysts 18mm & 16mm (which they have been mistaking for eggs) on my left ovary and possibly 1 16mm on my right. I am due in for. Laparoscopy on 22nd July and an so nervous!! I am worried the removal of the cyst will damage my ovaries and wipe out the few remaining eggs I have left. Please someone put my mind at ease and tell me this wont happen.. My periods have been very irregualr the last 7-12 months. They used to be every 3-4 weeks and are now every 5-9 weeks. Is there cyst causing this irregularity or is it my low AMH levels kickjng me into an early menopause?? 

Will I ever get pregnant?? Please, any advice is welcome xxx


----------



## sallylally (May 4, 2011)

Hi Mkd75,

I haven't really got much advice, i'm afraid.  I just read your post and felt for you; you seem to have a lot to deal with at the moment.  I guess we all have to believe that they can do amazing things, these medical people!  I'd love to tell you that we'll both be pregnant one day... hang in there eh and sorry I can't be of more help
Sal x x


----------

